# Eczema, Psoriasis, other skin irritation problems.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I came across *this the other day* and having tried it for a week, I honestly feel loads better, so thought I'd pass it on, I'm not cured, but it's a step in the right direction as I need less potions n lotions, give it a try, you've nothing to lose as it actually will save you a penny or two.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is anyone giving it a try?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You are joking right? - take a cold shower after getting nice and warm in a hot one - No Thanks!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> You are joking right? - take a cold shower after getting nice and warm in a hot one - No Thanks!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It's nothing new Dave, Out of sauna into a cold plunge pool.

Do you know anyone flogging a Heritage Softail perchance?


----------

